# crying every morning



## vegas (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi everyone.
I've been driven on here as I'm getting a little desperate for ideas.
We have a 17 week cockapoo called Jose who has been with us since 8 weeks, it's our first dog.

The main issue is he cries every morning the minute he hears any movement upstairs. Its not just a wimper its really loud, and as its been going on for a while I wouldn't be suprised if my neighbours complain! He is crate trained - it's in the dining room (still won't get in the crate voluntarily). If we let him out for a wee then put him back he cries even more. We are both shift workers so it's hard to get a routine and some mornings we are up very early (and others desperate for that lie in). I know he is a puppy and all he really wants is just to be with is but it's getting a little silly.
Any help/ideas appreciated


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Can't help you with a solution im affraid but I do empathise... Obi has the same nasty habit. We took him out of his crate and put him in the utility room which helped a bit but he really just wants to sleep on my Son's bed or on ours... Not an option. You could go for the bed at the end of your bed option?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I can only say that my two never liked the crate and were both screamers as I like to put it, so both times with Molly and Sid the crate was put away and I gave them the run of the kitchen. 
Door open and a gate put up so they could hear us. They were both happy with the set up. They now just whimper when they hear us stir, but after a few minutes when they realise they are not getting our attention they settle. 
I can only suggest you try him out of the crate and see if he's happier.


----------



## sueanddaisy (Jun 17, 2015)

I too have this problem, daisy is a little lamb and don't hear a thing from her but as soon as my husbands alarm goes off diesel barks. unfortunately I cant ignore him as he will wake to whole house up so needless to say i'm up 6 am every morning......not good as school hols and was looking forward to extra lie ins 

Was hoping for some great suggestions when saw this post....hopefully as they get older they will sleep longer ....fingers crossed anyway


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Keep them crossed but don't hold your breath, Rufus is four and gets up at six am on the dot, holiday or no holiday. Best marital match for getting a dog is one person who is a lark who can do the early mornings and one owl who is happy to do the late night pee stroll.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy was immediately a lot more settled without the crate, she would reluctantly go in at bedtime when led by a treat but never chose it during the day. She used to shift about in it if she heard us move (it was in the hall at the bottom of the stairs) which made me get up and let her out whatever the time in case she needed a wee - which she didn't! But when you're toilet training you don't ignore  
We graduated to an open crate door and gate on the stairs but she always chose a bit of vet bed on the floor, never the crate. Then we gave in and used a plastic bed (she's a chewer) with a cushion and blankets. It made a big difference to her to have some independence I think. Do you think that might help?
Neil often works odd hours and I remember there was a terrible night in the first few weeks while she was still in the crate where he left in the early hours and she just cried and howled like never before. I couldn't ignore her so no one got a lot of sleep that night! It was confusing because I know dogs love routine and habit but she also needed to be flexible to our routines  It felt like uninterrupted sleep and lie ins were gone forever but it does pass, yesterday I didn't get up until 11  and Poppy was still in her bed  These things do work out ok it just might seem like a tough hill to climb for a while.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

One of the loveliest things in the world is to go get a cuppa, your dog(s) and go back to bed for a lie in a read and possibly a snooze. We humans enjoy it and our dogs love it too. Bliss! It's also great to snuggle with your pooch if you are poorly. My two spent 3 days quietly lying beside me on the bed when I had a tummy bug. I could have shut the door, but then they whinge. Much better to let them in and all be happy than Whitney and irritated. Chill with your dogs.


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Ssssshhhhh... I do that when the OH ISNT in the house.


----------



## vegas (Aug 3, 2015)

Good to hear I'm not the only one with this struggle!
My other half does not want the dog upstairs (and I agree over night but could i forgive the morning just to get some sleep). 
Due to the very early mornings this week I have been letting him out the cage and free run of the downstairs, generally less howling but a couple of accidents in the conservatory is the price! 
Shift working just makes routine impossible,. And then when I get downstairs really tired and frustrated he just curls up into a cute little ball and goes to sleep by me! How can you be angry then!!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

He's had enough of being alone. He's thinking 7 - 8 hours on his own is long enough so he's calling for his people to come and be with him!


----------



## vegas (Aug 3, 2015)

A little update.
Not long after posting on here I decided to let the jose have a night out the crate in the dining room and kitchen (I don't have a door between them).
It went brilliantly and I got sleep! No accidents and the hours of early morning crying stopped. So we decided to abandon the crate. It's obviously a place he doesn't like! 
He has had a total of one accident the first day he was left for 4 hours and ever since has been fine. He is also a happier and more content puppy in general. Yay


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Good news!


----------

